# RODI Water Pressure



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

I finally got my RODI installed which has a booster pump on it but when I went to produce water the gauge is maxing out at 150 PSI and the needle is going crazy wobbly back and forth. From what I have read this is way too much PSI as the tubing and such is only rated for 100-125 PSI.

With all this being said, what PSI do you guys run your RODI units at with a booster pump? & also how can I go about reducing the pressure?

I apologize in advance for the noob questions.

Thanks


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Locate the Bypass Adjust Screw (Highlighted in green) on the diagram of the Booster Pump and turn it counter-clockwise to the desired pressure (no more than 100 psi).Heres the link for the diagram:
https://spectrapure.com/manuals/BOOSTER-PUMPS.pdf
Refer to item number 7 on the installation instruction procedure regarding increasing/decreasing pressure.May I suggest that you install a valve float in your water collection reservoir (it will help close your pressure switch).


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
You might also want to get one of these. It shuts the booster pump off from the 
back pressure from your float valve when the storage container you are using is full.

I have two 75 gpd membranes on the RO/DI unit I use and run it at 75 PSI.

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/aquatec-8800-psw-pressure-switch-1-4-push-connect-1.html
-


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Flameangel said:


> Locate the Bypass Adjust Screw (Highlighted in green) on the diagram of the Booster Pump and turn it counter-clockwise to the desired pressure (no more than 100 psi).Heres the link for the diagram:
> https://spectrapure.com/manuals/BOOSTER-PUMPS.pdf
> Refer to item number 7 on the installation instruction procedure regarding increasing/decreasing pressure.May I suggest that you install a valve float in your water collection reservoir (it will help close your pressure switch).


I looked everywhere on the booster pump and cannot located the Bypass Adjust Screw. I referred to the manual you attached but it is a different booster pump than the one I have.

This is the unit I am using : http://www.vertexaquaristik.com/Pro...Systems/RODISystems/DeluxePuratek100RODI.aspx

& don't worry I have a float valve set aside for my reservoir, without one I would definitely end up making a mess lol 



rburns24 said:


> -
> You might also want to get one of these. It shuts the booster pump off from the
> back pressure from your float valve when the storage container you are using is full.
> 
> ...


I'm not too sure if this would be the same or not but I simulated my reservoir being full by putting my finger on the end of the source tubing; blocking all air from going in and the pump did shut off by itself as the unit indicated "reservoir full" so I'm not too sure if I need the pressure switch or not?


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

See if the "Trouble Shooting Guide" can help you and if not then call the dealer where you bought the unit.I can't see any provision for increasing/decreasing the pressure in the diagram....sorry.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
"I'm not too sure if this would be the same or not but I simulated my reservoir being full by 
putting my finger on the end of the source tubing; blocking all air from going in and the pump 
did shut off by itself as the unit indicated "reservoir full" so I'm not too sure if I need the 
pressure switch or not?"

That's good, then. It must have a pressure switch built in.
-
__________________


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Flameangel said:


> See if the "Trouble Shooting Guide" can help you and if not then call the dealer where you bought the unit.I can't see any provision for increasing/decreasing the pressure in the diagram....sorry.


The manual for this product isn't the greatest lol, even there website has no support or anything; just a reference to refer to the dealer you bought it from. I'll give the company I bought it from a call and see what to do


----------

